# Disque dur non détecter lors de l'installation [RESOLU]



## @ntho (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un ancien Imac G3. Le disque dur est un disque dur IDE 3,5', correctement installer dans la machine. Lorsque je veux installer Mac OS 9.2 ou 10.1, ceux-ci ne détecte pas le disque dur. le cavalier est sur la position master.
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

merci

j'ai résolu le problème, c'est juste que le disque ne possédait aucune partition, j'ai donc utilisé l'outil de disque dur du cd d'installation de mac os 9.2


----------

